
Hacker recruitment: When it is safe to have a hacker on your IT staff - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/it-managementstrategy/76318/hacker-recruitment-when-it-safe-have-a-hacker-your-it-staff
======
jacquesm
Any hacker should be perfectly safe.

But I highly doubt they'd want to work for companies that did not know the
difference between 'hacker' and 'cracker'.

